# Rivet's sauce.....



## john3198 (Jan 4, 2010)

Made some of this the other night and I can tell you it is really great. Best "Memphis" type sauce I have ever had. 

Also great on BBQ grilled chicken last night. 

Starting South Beach tomorrow to lose a little weight (New Years Resolution!!!) , and this can be used with a few mods........I'll let you nkow how it comes out.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 4, 2010)

Good to know that it can be modified to help us "Big Guys"!

Can't wait to hear how it is...


----------



## rivet (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi and glad you liked it~ I'm guessing that ws the one I call my brisket finishing sauce? Never thought to put it on grilled chicken, but now I will!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

I am gonna have to try it too. Today is day 1 of loose the gut days


----------



## john3198 (Jan 8, 2010)

Rivet - yes it was your brisket finishing sauce. We grilled the chicken to nearly done and then basted several times with your sauce. Tasty!

We really liked it. I'm going to try it without the molassas, but maybe with a little artificial sweetener. We'll see what happens.


----------



## rivet (Jan 8, 2010)

Outstanding! Whatever variation works for you all is good for me too, glad you like it.... Just glad to share into the BBQ community!


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 8, 2010)

Rivets Brisket finishing sauce rocks!

Only change I made was using Chili Rojo (mild ground red chili) instead of chili powder.

It's very popular in my family.  I have to make batches and distribute to the family like it's crack now and day's.   It really works on every type of meat.  My father in-law even uses it on hot dogs.


----------

